# The Scouring of Arajo



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

*The intro*

Cadia stands though badly mauled, the Despoiler’s march throughout imperial space has been halted; and though his thirteenth black crusade still rages on across the segmentum, its back has been broken and the Imperium has come out the victor by the barest of margins. Billions have been lost, countless worlds ravaged or destroyed. However, some worlds still remain; touched at the start of the crusade by the hand of Nurgle through the plague fleets of Typhus, the herald of Nurgle. World after world, system after system fell to these plagues; the worst of which being the zombie plague.

Many of the plagues simply infected and killed whole worlds, brought ships of the Imperial Navy to their knees. The zombie plague, however, does not just kill those infected, but instead reanimates the dead into a shell of its former self; destined to wander, bringing further death and infection and slaved to the will of the plague god.

As Abbadon’s forces reel from the blows of the combined forces of order, the Black Templars under the command of high marshal Helbrecht begin a crusade of their own to retake the lost worlds of the Imperium. Traitors, pirates, and aliens all seizing opportunity to try and carve out empires of their own, some trying to take those infected worlds and paying the price. In the wake of the charge of the Black Templars, other Imperial organizations follow suit, to retake lost ground and rebuild the damage done by the forces of chaos.

Agripnaa, main port of the Imperial navy in the segmentum, was one of a handful of sectors affected by the zombie plague. As the Black Templars scour worlds to relieve them of power hungry traitors or xenos scum, other forces seek to reclaim the ports of Agripnaa. The seventeenth Brontian Longknives, along with the third, the fifty-ninth Harakoni warhawks, the Kraskt ‘trenchers’, Pulmeo sixth mechanized, and a dozen other regiments of the Imperial guard move to take back the Arajo system within Agripnaa.


You are members of the seventeenth Brontian Longknives, a light mechanized regiment recently brought back up to strength after suffering eighty percent losses during the defense of the Cadian system. You are one of these newer recruits to the regiment, fresh from Brontian with one, two, or fewer combats under your belt, it’s is up to you and thousands of others to take back the worlds of this system, starting with Arajo 7. 


*Some background*

[*Now as I will mention in the character template below, the Brontian Longknives have about one sentence of fluff that I have found to date. That means that essentially anything can be made up about these people. So let me fill in some things:* _The world of Brontian is an agri-world, swamp type, dominated by one giant landmass dotted by a trio of ocean sized bodies of water. The land itself stretches around the planets equator to the southern pole, to which the inhabitants of the pole develop a darker skin than those of the equator (somehow, some-way.) Brontian is located in the Arcadian system located to the galactic south west of the Eye of Terror. More than have the Longknife regiments were committed during the Black Crusade. 

The Longknives themselves get their name from their combat blade, an eleven inch steel blade each Brontian has since birth, for the wild of Brontian is not kind and each of the planets inhabitants must be able to survive if only with the blade. Brontians are largely a farming society, the creatures of their world being good for both food and clothing, and the weave in some armour.

The 17th took part in fighting against the traitors during the Black Crusade, but were ambushed when they, along with what could be spared, was sent to answer a plea for help from a system just beyond Cadia. It was a trap set up by traitors of The Purged, the last remnants of a renegade chapter thought wiped out some two hundred years prior. The 17th suffered heavy losses, and has only recently been reinforced.]_


*The character template*

When submitting a character please go by the following:

Name: (Pretty obvious, go for a first and last, no nicknames though; thats not for you to decide, you earn one from others.)

Age: (Once again an obvious one, you’re a new soldier, so try to keep the age low; somewhere in the area of 18-23, one or two members can be older because there still are members of the regiment who are not raw recruits.)

Gender: (This probably goes without saying; however do keep the following in mind, the 17th though now a mixed regiment (due to some administrative error) is largely male. I don't want to see ten players of which seven decided to be female. Its nothing personal, nothing against women, the Longknives have about one sentence in regards to fluff and I am making a choice in regard to slightly expanding that.)

Appearence: (What the hell do you look like? Not too hard to figure out right?)

Personality: (What are you like?)

Background: (Whats your story? Why did you join, you weren’t conscripted, and where do you come from?)

Equipment: Las-cells, flak armour, rations, infantryman’s uplifting primer; up to one member may carry a vox-caster, and up to one member may elect to be a medic and carry med-kits

Weapons: Lasgun, combat knife, frag grenades; up to one member may replace his lasgun for a flamer or grenade launcher, two members may work together and carry a heavy bolter or missile launcher, one member may replace his lasgun for a heavy flamer or heavy stubber. A medic or vox-operator may replace his lasgun for a shotgun or a pair of pistols (las, auto, stub, revolver.)

Note that taking any of the optional gear is first come first serve and I will only be allowing so many of them to be taken. Keep in mind that as GM I reserve the right to allow or deny characters or things as I see fit. This also applies to reserving a spot or anything specific: up to my discretion.



*Rules of this RP*

Now before you you go and make a character, please understand the following:

-An RP is a commitment of time and effort, so please make sure that you are not going to just up and walk out the moment you lose a little interest; and if you do leave please make sure to say something.
-In the action thread, please keep all out of character (OOC) chatter to an absolute minimum; once things get rolling use this thread for that.

-When posting in the action thread, make sure that each of your posts are a minimum of five full sentences long. Three or four or five words with punctuation at the end really isn't much of a sentence, and if you don't think there's much for you to post about; well you can describe or react to things both mentally and physically. 

-No god modding, this is you deciding the outcome of things without consulting with the GM; things like doing the impossible with no consent, defeating tough or boss-like enemies as if they were nothing, and other things like that.

-Do not take it upon yourself to drive the story in a different direction; the GM has a story/plot and you deciding that things need to be spiced up or taken in another direction without speaking to the GM might not be the most helpful.

-For some of you, this next one may come as a bit of a shock or a blow in a way: if you are partaking in another RP in which I am the GM then I would ask you not to join up with this one. For those of you who this applies to, you know who you are and feel free to PM me if you would like to know a bit more.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I’ll take the vox-caster unit, if its alright with you, tell me what you think

Name: Serpio Savales

Age: 20

Gender: Male

Appearance: Serpio is a rough looking, well-built Gaurdsmen. Having grown up on a ranch on Brontian, Serpio has a strong back, long legs(good for running), and a few scars to mark the harshness of the Brontian wilderness. He’s a gruff faced individual, not like the “smooth skin” city boys, and is very hairy, sporting a ponytail down his back. He has a nasty scar across his left eye which he recieved why herding the beasts of his families ranch.

Personality: Serpio is a man of honor in every sense. He is extremely loyal, follows the Emporer’s religion faithfully, and is a zealous fighter. He also has a deep hatred of the Emporers enemies, especially the vile orks, who he was taught to hate during his early years, due to his father prior service.

Backround: As mentioned before Serpio started life as a ranch hand herd the local beats of Brontian on his family’s ranch. He lived the normal life, occasionally defending for his life against the beasts of the planet until an unfortunately event occurred. One day, while in a bar, he lost his temper after having his honor or deeply slated, and killed a man. He was sentenced to the labor camps, but was offered a choice: to join the Guard. He gladly took that choice over the famed-ruthless labor camps, and was sent to training. While there, he picked up skills in vox-caster operations, and quickly became the units vox-caster operator. Now, fresh from training, he is being sent as reinforcements for the recently combat depleted 17th Brontian Regiment. 

Equiptment: Auto clips, Brontian Longknife, flak-armor(with Aquila on the front), Vox-caster, primer

Weapons: two auto pistols, Brontian Longknife, Krak Gernades


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lets see, big and burly, a joker, zealous fighter, flaming temper; sounds a bit like a mish-mash of two or three characters into one 'super-character'.

Tone him down a bit, if he's the vox guy then getting caught fiddling with some tech isn't a bad thing for his past, it means he's mechanically inclined even though it would likely get him in a bit of trouble. (As technology in the Imperium is a sacred thing that you generally do not tinker around with, unless your of the mechanicus or something.)

You don't need him to be a little of a gear head, while an honourable and zealous man, and big and burly. Its to much, he'll manage to have some sort of answer for everything in the end and that will actually work to the disadvantage of everyone.

Keep in mind that things like carefree, zealous, and honourable do not go hand in hand (especially the first two.) More often then not they are fighting against each other to be the dominant trait.


So I have no problem with you being the vox man if thats what you want, but trim down the character a bit. If you want him to have some affinity with machines, then I'd probably say lose the big burly and with a temper and toning down the zeal. Not a lot of honour in being willing to commit a little heresy.


Other than that, feel free to change the las-cells to autopistol clips, seeing as he doesn't have a las weapons.



And you did bring up something that I forgot to in my starting post.

*In regards to nicknames*

Where I come from and from what I've always believed, nicknames are not something you generally choose for yourself from the start. They are something that gets earned, its one of the reasons a person can have more than one over the course of his or her life. When posting characters, first name and last name is all you need; no nicknames. Maybe you'll earn one throughout the course of this RP.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been interested in get into an RP for a little while now and have been looking for a good one to come along. From what I've seen your one of the best GMs on here, darkreever. I like your insistence on realistic characters.

One thing that's held me back, from join one, is time. With my work schedule would only be able to post once a day on most days. Some of these action threads go pretty fast and I wouldn't want to hold the group up or get behind. I will put as much effort into making quality posts as I can, I just can't do it all day. If this won't be an issue, I'd love to give this a try.

In your intro you said the the Reg. is light mechanized, I was wondering what type of vehicles they use and if they'll be featured in the RP. I was thinking about writing up a driver/vehicle crewman type but if that wouldn't be useful at all I can come up with something else.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hahahaha, damn, you got me there darkreever, alright, I'll trim him down, and thanks for the tips, I'm kinda new to the whole RPG thing as a player. Check out the post in a few minutes.

By the way, are you the manager of this site???


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sentinals, chimera's, hydra's, hellhounds, lighter armour and some medium armour that the guard are known for.


As far as being able to post once a day or something like that; more often then not I tend to hold off on updates until everyone has posted, going for larger updates that can cover everyone as opposed to mini updates covering a few people. This allows everyone to be playing on the same period of time. I tend to only use mini-updates when players are in groups that are apart from each other, because time can flow differently for the groups until they are brought together once again.

So don't worry about being able to post multiple times a day, its not an issue if at best during the week you could only post once a day. The Claw, the other RP I am currently running, usually does not see an update for about three or four days or even a week; so that everyone has a chance to post at least once (though they are often not limited to one, within reason.)


Let me think about the driver/crewman idea, but for now if your interested make a normal character.


No Emporershand, I'm not the owner of Heresy, just a senior member of the Heresy staff. Roleplay threads is the section I started out in, its essentially my home here on Heresy.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

alright, TADA, whata think


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking better, just need you to rework his history a bit; your all from Brontian; you trained on it and are either reinforcements to a regiment from it or the founding of a new one (in this case reinforcements.)

Otherwise looking fine.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

That's cool, thanks for the answer. As you didn't say this was going to be an armor/mech. RP I figured they wouldn't be prominently featured. I was just thinking about having my character be trained, or cross trained, in vehicle operations. I'll work on a character and have something up by tomorrow. It's an interesting challenge to make a cool character without going over the top with it, and good that you'll call people on it. I've seen to many superheros running around these threads.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

how many people are you looking to join darkreever?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No true set limit, like the Claw I plan on keeping this one open for people to join in or rejoin if their character dies. That being said, like the Claw this RP will have its limit in that regard, once the story advances enough people obviously will not be able to come in, since there just is not enough time for you to do much in the area of character development which is a big thing.


As far as starting the RP, I am keeping the number of people I am looking for in order for the action thread to go up a bit of a mystery. I know how many I'm looking for to start, I'm just not saying at this time.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice, "shrouded in mystery"


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll throw my hat into the ring for this one Reever

Name: Alexious Fortis

Age: 19

Gender: Male

Appearance: Alexious is a 6' 5" tall, not very heavy built, smart son-of-a-gun, he has deep blue eyes that are usually the second last thing his enemy sees. His long blonde hair is the source of much anger around his seniors and so he nearly always wears a heavily decorated helmet. His Flak armour is inscribed with the phrase "Faith is my shield" that Alexious carved with his own knife. He always wears black gloves.

Personality: Alexious is generally a smart arse and finds a way to make any situation funny and has been constantly reminded that war is not fun, nor is it meant to be enjoyed, it is our way of defending he on Terra. He is not the most pious man in the regiment and has been caught doing unimaginable things during prayer (listening to music through secret earphones for example, he got a harsh repremand from his sergeant for that. He is a very smart person and he knows it, he can out-think nearly anybody he wants and can do alot of thinking tasks without really thinking about it while others, have to stand for minutes thinking about it.

Background: Alexious came from a fairly average family, with one difference, they all had highly above average IQs and they weren't the strongest family, yet they were one of the tallest, Alexious grew up in a family that you could get alot of what you wanted, but you had to work for it, but Alexious always found a loophole and ended up doing nothing for a reward, in the end he chose to join the Guard to get away from his restrictive parents who were strating to restrict what he did, how he did it, or who he met.
And that is how Alexious join the Guard.

Equipment: Las-cells, Flak Armour, Rations, Uplifting Primer.

Weapons: Lasgun, painted matte-black to help Alexious stalk through marshes, Combat Blade, so shiny he's blinded men with it, "it's the last thing they'll ever see, even if I don't kill 'em" he commonly says, Frag Grenades, nothing special about these.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

*Name:* Tabitha Sendo

*Age:* 28 years old
*Gender:* Female
*Appearence:* Tabitha is about 5'6" tall and has dark brown hair, always tied in a ponytail. Her bright blue eyes appearing even brighter because of her dark hair and slightly dark skin. Her build like every average woman, no extreme sizes/shapes of any kind. She wears standard flak armour. Her medi-packs are strapped to her waist.
*Personality:* Tabitha is a calm person, having seen some wars already she doesn't panic all that much when somebody is about to die. She is a little arrogant though and when there's no battle she prefers to be alone, leaving all the men where they are and have some time just for herself.
*Background:* Tabitha grew up as a farmer's little girl. Her father and two brothers worked the land and she took care of their wounds and helped with making dinner since she was only a child. When she turned 16 she felt like something was missing, as if her life was too boring. She discussed this with her parents and they only found one solution: you don't want this life? Then just go take care of yourself! After having moved around for a month she saw some lads, celebrating they just got recruited by the Longknives. After having spend some time with them Tabitha knew what to do: She had to join the Imperial Guard...

Tabitha barely managed to get through the initiation and immediately found out she felt more for taking care of the others than just mindless killing. After a week on the battlefield she started helping out other medics, already learning loads of skills to aid others. After three months in battle she finally returned to the base. There she started studying to become a medic in the guard.
*Equipment:* Shotgun-shells, flak armour, rations, infantryman’s uplifting primer
*Weapons:* Shotgun, combat knife, frag grenades


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Do you mind taking a beginner in roleplaying (aka, zero idea what to be expected from him except for the meagre understanding he got from watching other threads) with you for a spin?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmm....Does this mean the Claw 2 (XD) won't be coming along anytime soon? I must admit I skipped the opening for now, as I am in a rush, but if the sequal to that isn't coming along, could you save me a spot please?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The sequel will come soon after the end of the first one Dark ANgel, so no I will not be saving you a spot. (Both because you may be in another RP of mine and because seeing as this will be open for people to join even after the show has begun means I should not have to.)


As a note for some of you guys, your characters are raw recruits and not hardened veterans of several campaigns. If any of you were in basic, or your the equivalent for your country, or were starting out with a job, I'm willing to bet that at first you generally were some mindless drone until you really got the routine going. So don't let the following be to much of a let down.

Snowy, like the character but the black coat just isn't gonna happen and seeing as you may be the first to actually describe your appearance looks like the ranged weapons of all the Brontian Longknives are matte black. Good job, hadn't actually thought of that.

bloodthrister, go for the medic if you want but I want a different name from you (shock, surprise!) I do get a bit tired of always seeing a Rico or Christine Stantinus in every RP your in, can't possibly get to confusing if you use a completely different name every once in a while. Other than that, regular single barrel shotgun, none of this tri-barrel stuff. As she is older, looks like your aiming for one of the more veteran members; gonna think on this but may wind up asking you to cut her age down so she's a new recruit. (Emphasis on may.)

Darkblade, you wanna play then by all means go for it; we all had to start and learn somewhere right? Just make sure you know what your getting yourself into, and if you need any help feel free to ask for it, roleplay threads has a slew of veteran members who know what they are doing. (Like Dark Angel above.)


Oh yeah, hope you all don't end up getting sick of the varied use of colours. I will be using them to distinguish certain things, like putting your name/your character name in a colour to mean make sure of all the update you read that in particular. (I also do that to keep your characters distinguished from NPC's and unimportants elsewhere in my updates.) I also make use of colours for important people or things, and in the case of people their spoken lines will be in their colours.

I like to think it adds a little flair, keep things from being giant sections of single coloured text broken up by italics, or maybe some bold.


If anyone wants to use colours in their own action posts, they are free to do so to help further distinguish what they are speaking or thinking (though please also use italics in the case of speaking and bold for thinking anyway.) Though just because you use a particular colour does not mean I will use the same one.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Well, i have a bit of a understanding how things work (i hope), and if i do anything wrong then i am likely to hear about it. 


Name: Cid Arcanius
Age: 21 years old
Gender: Male
Appearence: Cid is about 1.81 meter and long bleached white hair, a old tradition from his homeworld. His blue/grayish eyes has a piercing stare that combined with his less then friendly face gives him a very gaunt and strict look. Futhermore helping this fact is that there is a big scar over his heard that runs from his hair, over his eye, down to his cheek. In offtimes he wear a small patch over this eye, altho he trends to pull it off in engagements. He also has old flogging scars on his back, for attacking a other soldier. His overal body build is stockyish round the shoulders. His armor is a dull color, with a small aquillia on his buckle. He also wears a nonstandard knife strap round his legs, and another, standard one round his left side, where he wears his old fathers knife. His lasgun is a bit modified, has a few point where he can attach cloth on, for camoflage. He also has a small frame where he can put a piece of glass in to mount on the guns sights.
Personality: Cid is regarded to be a detached person, almost zombielike in personality. This because most people never heard him talk, or show any emotion round on his face. This is however not (entirely) true, it´s just that Cid doesn´t know how to show his emotions, or know what to do with them.
The most famous show of emotion was the moment on initiation day, when a veteran trooper tried to "show the new kid the right hairstyle" and tried to cut off Cid´s hair. This ended in 4 broken fingers, 2 bruised ribs and a blackout for one, and flogging for the other. He is mostly sleepdepriven due of nightmares

His fighting style trend to a sharpshooter style of fighting, however, being so focussed on long range shooting, he trend to forget his immidiate surroundings sometimes. He also gets very, very twitchy when he is trying to sniper something, but he can´t find a target.

Background: Cid was a upbeat joker, a happy fellow till the end of THAT day. The day that still hounds his sleeps. The day he got to see the corpses of the family he fought to protect.

Cid used to live a mediocre life in mediocre town on a winterious planet, working as paperpusher at the nearest weaponmill. His family lived just outside city in a barn, where his father grew crops.
At least, till the moment the vanguard of Chaos arrived.

He wasn´t there, not with his family. Not with his sister, not with his mother.
The moment Chaos arrived he was writing how the local militia ordered 20 new autoguns. He was cursing his luck while his sister got murdered.

Later, on his way back, he heard from one of the other locals that a group of 20 cultist attacked the neighboring town in a frenzy, but the militia had cutted them down to a man. Humming the national anthem, he walked on to his house and stepped inside.

There he found the corpses, at least, what was left of them. His sister was missing the left half of her face, and her legs were severed at the knees. His father was pinned on the wall with his farmers scythe, desecrating symbols carved in his flesh, his eyes gorged out. His mother was hanging from the 
chandeliers by her guts, a big symbols carved on her back. That moment something inside Cid snapped like a twig where a titan stepped on. 

Something moved, in the darkness. It looked like a human, but instead of hand´s, it had tentacles. Cid grabbed a firepoker, and in pure frenzy he speared right true the cultist body. The tentacles produced a serie of spikes, and jabbed Cid right over the face. Without flinching, Cid tackled the cultist and hitted it in the face And he hitted it again, and again, and again.

The next morning the Imperial Guard was called in to do a planetwide search. When they came round Cid´s house, they found him passed out on the floor, firepoker still in his hand, the corpses and a tentaclearmed thing without anything recognisable above the shoulders. The IG took him with them, to treat him in the medical ward, seeing as the wounds couldnt be treated locally. However, seeing that the war was underway, and the soldiers needed to redeploy quickly, and took Cid with them. For better or worse, Cid became a soldier, out of pure need, and only with vengance to drive him.

Equipment: Laspacks, flak armour, rations, infantryman’s uplifting primer(Old and falling appart)
Weapons: Lasgun, combat knife, frag grenades, father´s knife (a old trench knife, painted black, cracked, not really useable as weapon anymore)

--------------------------------------------------------------------

I´ll hear if its A-Ok


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry Darkblade but from the looks of things I'm getting the feeling Cid is not from Brontian, and if thats the case then I'm gonna have to say please go back to the drawing boards with him.

The fathers knife I like, something traumatic changing him I like, the flogging because someone tried to shave him was interesting (though in the end pointless, he will have a shaved head), but a chaos force attacking his homeworld would have to mean that Brontian itself was attacked by the forces of chaos and that would mean that everyone else who has submitted a character has to go back and toss that in there and have their characters affected by it.

Also, if you really want him to be some zombie-like, unemotional drone of a soldier then by all means. But keep in mind that these people tend to be no talkers, fairly reclusive, and rather boring in an RP because they are extremely hard pressed to interact with others and others with them. (Character development becomes hard for them, though not entirely impossible.)


If you want some help with the guy, by all means toss me a PM.



Yet another note for everyone: if any of you want to work together with each other so that your characters are a bit closer, feel free to do so. In the end, your all going to know each other and have trained a bit together (it took weeks of traveling to get to the Arajo system after all.) However, there is nothing wrong with any of you working together and PMing back and forth to make your characters.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Name: Tine Cas

Age: 20

Gender: Male

Appearance: 6' 190 lbs., Dirty Blonde hair, Green eyes, Dark skin of the polar people, scar along left side of his face running along the jaw.

Personality: Tine is calm and level-headed in even the most trying and unusual circumstances. 

Background: When Tine was undergoing his rite of manhood he was attacked by a vicious plains predator and was wounded, thats where he got his scar from and the levelhead his known for now. After Tine returned to his village he joined the warriors of his villlage and demonstrated his profficency with the Brontian Blade. Joined when the recuiters asked for volunteers Tine excelled at close quarters combat but found he couldn'y shoot very well.

Equipement: Las-cells, flak armour, rations, infantryman’s uplifting primer 1 and 2.

Weapons: Lasgun, Brontian Blade, Frag grenades.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, in my total "I WANNA be cool" i forgot that you include a line of the people coming from brontian while i was busy making a story where i was picked up by the brostians after they liberated a world.

AKA, i shouldnt drift to long on one post, or i forget what rules there are  Sorry!

Ill, respec that bit later on.

About the personality, its more or less the outwards appeariance, "most people", but not all people think that of Cid.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey darkreever, your probably gonna need bad guys, I'm pretty good with the orks and dark eldar, want me to make some up for you???


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the offer emporershand, but no thank you; neither Orks or Dark Eldar will be making an appearance in this RP and I am going to remain vague about most of the possible NPC's encountered so you can ask if you want, just don't expect much of an answer. (Though possible hints may be in the background of this RP, like where we are going, whats been taking place, and so on. Doesn't mean they are all going to be there, or all going to give you an idea.)


Besides, if you were playing as the bad guy(s) what would you do about your guard character? Toss him?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hahaha, no, I'd work with both characters, I run multiple D&D RPG's at my locaL club in addition to playing 40k tourneys, so I'm use to that.

I'm a game fanatic, thats all


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

See now thats where the biggest problem of all would arise, you say you'd play as both. However, playing as the bad guy(s) would mean you need access to more of the story and plot, more game knowledge then other players would be privy to and that simply would not be fair because you also have the character with the other players.

In RP's in my experience, some of the worst things a GM can do are the following:
-Allow a player to have multiple characters
-Allow a player to play on more than one side with more than one character
-Give players control of multiple NPC's rather than just their one character.

The first one is bad because the more characters you play, the more you must split your focus, the less either of them may develop.

The second is bad because of the increased amount of out of game knowledge the given player must have, and the chance that it may accidentally be used by the wrong person.

The third is terrible because it takes control away from the GM and haltys most chance of character development between players. Fuck like you need to interact with people when you can make your NPC's understand and work with you the best. Plus that opens the way for power gaps, and that will quickly make things get out of hand.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

interesting, well, I'll keep that in mind, but your right about revealing too much story. Sorry, didn't mean to tick you off.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

darkreever said:


> In RP's in my experience, some of the worst things a GM can do are the following:
> -Allow a player to have multiple characters
> -Allow a player to play on more than one side with more than one character
> -Give players control of multiple NPC's rather than just their one character.
> ...



Have you seen Carpe Noctem's "The Vampire Council" roleplay? If not, I would recommend taking a look. It basically goes against everything you've said above, but then again it is a different sort of roleplay, perhaps not to some people's tastes. Still, I'd say it's worth having a look, as it is a very different structure of RP and looking at something another way is how we improve as people.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

changed my profile, editted her name and shotgun!


----------



## dr_nick22 (May 12, 2010)

*Name:* Lt. Eli Quint

*Rank:* Officer Cadet

*Age:* 22

*Appearance:* Quint is a slight fellow, and rather unassuming in stature. Cloudy blue eyes take refuge amongst an irrepressible tangle of golden curls, often unceremoniously smothered by a weighty flak helmet. Face and flesh are unmarred by battle- a blank canvas awaiting the touch of war's brush. To say Quint possessed 'boyish good looks' would not be far from the mark, although he might resent the assertion. His uniform is kept neat and tidy, a habit drilled into him by the academy, but upkept in hopes of impressing the senior officers.

*Personality:* Quint is above all things intuitive, observant, and possessing of a mind permanently switched to the 'on' position. Thoughts, ideas, possibilities flow in a torrent, roaring at him like the turbines of Valkyrie drop-ships, and sometimes it is all he can do to silence this internal maelstrom and focus on the current course of action. With such a vivid internal world, Quint often retreats from the external one so as not to overload, making him somewhat of an introvert when he has any say in the matter.

That being said, as an officer, called upon to inspire, to lead, to invigorate the hearts and minds of men, his healthy dose of natural charisma rarely goes astray. Whilst you won't find Lt. Quint storming the battlements with a primal warcry, sword in hand, he is there beside you in the foxhole, whispering words of encouragement. He is humming detailed instructions for a flanking manouver on the vox. He's right along side his men, knuckles white on the grip of the lasgun, slamming down the same cocktail of fear, nerves, excitement, trepidation and irrational bravery in the face of certain death as every other man in his platoon. And he wouldn't have it any other way.

*Background:* Eli comes from a lower-middle class family of three children - one older brother, 26, and a younger sister, 15. The eldest son, Titus, joined the Guard about 4 years prior to Eli, and the last they had heard was Sgt. Quint was deployed on some god-forsaken rock three sectors away, keeping the Orks at bay. Eli's father Gaius is a supervisor in a munitions factory, whilst his mother Eleanor is a textiles-worker, making uniforms, bandages, cloaks, and other fabrics to support the war effort. Ophelia, the youngest Quint largely puts herself through school, and looks after the family home when her parents aren't at home.

Eli revealed a talent for academia from a young age, not only excelling at his education, but demonstrating leadership potential, captaining the chess and debating teams, as well as gaining the position of prefect in his final year. With the ever-present threat of war on their doorstep, the Imperial Officer Academy was the logical step for the young Quint, longing to carve his legacy amongst the stars, and keep harm from coming to his family.

4 years later, with a new-found passion for strategy just waiting to be applied to the battlefield, Lieutenant Eli Quint accepted his appointment as a junior officer cadet to the ranks of the decimated 17th Brontian Longknives, for the time being placed in a single squad for close observation and battlefield experience. If he were lucky, he might be placed with a few of the surviving veterans...and not a group of rookies, like him.

Shipping out to Arajo VII would be their first assignment...and for some of the men it would also be their last. Quint only hoped he had what it takes to accompany these men through the flames of war, and out the other side unscathed...even if only to run headlong into the next inferno.

*Equipment:* Las-cells, Flak Armour, Rations, Infantryman’s Uplifting Primer.

*Weapons:* Lasgun, Laspistol, combat knife, frag grenades.


----------



## dr_nick22 (May 12, 2010)

darkreever said:


> bloodthrister, go for the medic if you want but I want a different name from you (shock, surprise!) I do get a bit tired of always seeing a Rico or Christine Stantinus in every RP your in, can't possibly get to confusing if you use a completely different name every once in a while.


Shouldn't that go for Snowy as well? I've noticed he's made a James Virtus or someone-Virtus in just about every RP as well. Nothing against Snowy, but even I was starting to get a bit tired of it and I was only checking over new RP threads every once in a while 

Also I've noticed everyone seems to have a scar from something or other... haha


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Heh, that would make sense now wouldn't it Nick. Yeah Snowy, since I had bloodthrister change his character name its only fair that I ask you to do so as well.


Nick, as before your guy is fine, glad to have you aboard here.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Is there still room for me? If so he is my character.

Name: Jonas Tolner
Age: 19
Gender: Male

Appearance: Jonas is about 5'9" tall with short black hair. He has dark brown eyes and pale skin.

Personality: Jonas is rather silent and back drawn most of the time, but that is because he is nervous of going away from his home planet
and friends, and knowing that he is probably not going to return.

Background: Jonas lived a good life on Brontian. Or at least good in his eyes. He had friends and lived without getting into to much trouble. 
He was born in a village that was near one of the oceans.
At the age of 12 he decided he was going to join the PDF forces when old enough, but since the 17th needed reinforcements
he joined the Imperial Guard instead.

Equipment: Las-celss, flak armour, rations and a infantryman’s uplifting primer.
Weapons: Lasgun, combat knife and frag grenades.

Hope it is ok.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Like I mentioned to you earlier, other than the appearance being a bit on the short side, don't see anything wrong.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, looking good so far; as of right now we have the following:

Serpio Savales - emporershand89
Tabitha Sendo - bloodthrister
Tine Cas - High_Seraph
Eli Quint - dr_nick22
Jonas Tolner - Flerden

James Virtus - snowy
Cid Arcanus - darkblade

Depending on things with snowy and darkblade, might see this starting soon.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, so that is the start of the action thread.

Few reminders for people, both playing and those who may still be interested:

- If I haven't included it in an update, feel free to ask me questions via PM as some people tend to do. Who knows, I might give you something useful, the OK for an action or idea or something else. Don't decide on your own to blunder forward beyond the point in the story I have everyone up to. (If, for example, I update and have your character about to enter a room, I don't want to see you blow a hole in the wall and decide this room I'm gonna have you in is a hallway with a chaos marine waiting for you.)

- Be creative, be realistic, work together; PMing other players and maybe conferring what you plan on having your characters do might yield some cool results, you never know. I might throw you in a situation that requires it.

- People are free to join in at any time before the story hits 70% complete, by that time there is not enough story left for you to develop all that much. Generally, if your come in after the 50% mark your may find yourself struggling, as thats half the story gone and the remaining players will have become like a family of sorts. (Ask deathbringer, euphrati, dark angel, unxpekted22, and blackapostlevilhelm; worked with them almost a year now and they will back that up.)

- Keep out of character stuff to an utter minimum; in addition to being the recruitment thread, you need to say something not in character say it here. That also goes for double or multi-posting, you have an edit button so make sure you know how to use it. Only GM's should be multi-posting in their RP's (and thats generally, not always.)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

so do we post here or are you starting another thread???


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If its out of character stuff, post it here; otherwise take a look, I made the action thread earlier today, High_Seraph and Snowy have already posted.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

my bad, just saw thw action thread


----------



## dr_nick22 (May 12, 2010)

Do you have a preference on Italics=thought/speech, vs. Bold = thought/speech, Reever? I've noticed each of the first two posters has used them in opposite fashions 

EDIT:


darkreever said:


> (though please also use italics in the case of speaking and bold for thinking anyway.)


Ah, thought I saw that somewhere.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Just thought I would note that for nearly a year now in 'The Claw' I have made use of italics for the inner conflict/thoughts and only used bold in speech when I wanted to denote a tonal change/ephasis on a certain section. However, I do break my 'speech' away from the main body of text to ensure that it stands alone for reading sake.

I think that Darkreever is more concerned with having inner thoughts and character speech easily seperated and for a player to keep the same style throughout (not bolded in one post, then bolded in the next, then italics in another makes for confusion).


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Dean Colt

Age: 20

Gender: Male

Appearance: Dean stands at around 6 feet tall, with short dark hair. He is devoid of facial hair, opting to shave and ensure that his figure is kept neat and tidy at all times. He has dark brown eyes. Only thing to note is a scar that leaps up his right arm, from his wrist to his elbow.

Personality: Dean is a confident young man. He takes pride in his families background in the Planetary Defence Force. He is arrogant and generally friendly to most people. Unlike others in the 17Th Longknives he cares not whether there are men or women in his squad.

Background: Dean family history is shrouded in death. His mother died in childbirth with Dean, leaving his father and elder brother to look after Dean as he grew. He learnt like a majority of Brontian how to farm at a young age. Dean enjoyed his life for a time, he was fairly smart and a hardworker. However death still followed Dean, with his brother dying in a hunting accident. Dean was devastated by this loss, and so was his father. His father started to drink, and became violent. Dean learnt to tolerate his fathers worsening attitude, and for a year took responsibility on the farm. Yet after another night of drinking his father fell asleep, and set the house on fire. Dean managed to escape the flames, cutting his arm on a piece of glass as he dived to safety, his father already dead. 
Dean had nowhere else to go so joined the Imperial Guard, specifically the 17th Brontian Longknives.

Equipment: Infantry uplifting primer and rations, Las cells and flak armour.

Weapons: Lasgun, Combat knife

Hope that this is ok darkreever.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking good to me Ramo, if you see this and have time before Flerden posts the feel free to jump in (pretend the bit for Tabitha and Alexious has your characters name in there as well.) If Flerden posts before you do, then hold off until my update to which your character will be brought in by me.

When you do post, just act as if he has always been there, because in truth he has. The players are not the only members of the squad, generally they are just the only ones you pay attention to because they are not un-named, no face NPC's used as filler for other people at some point.


----------



## dr_nick22 (May 12, 2010)

So no-one decided to take special weapons (flamer or G.L), or heavy weapons? (M.L, Heavy Stubber/Bolter)? Most of those would be impractical for clearing habs, except I'd imagine one (at least an NPC) would have a flamer perhaps.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I am going away for the week end so I will not be able to post before sunday or monday, just thought I would tell you.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

After having a look at this round of action thread posts, I feel that a word should be said as a reminder to post length. Roleplay threads has a standard of four sentences, but this RP has a minimum of five that I hope and expect all members playing a character to maintain. Five is, of course, the absolute minimum and by no means what I hope to see every time. For some this is no problem, you've shown that your more than capable of meeting that minimum and going beyond it. Now it can be for a variety of reasons, but from the looks of things four or five decent sentences do appear to be a challenge that they should not be.


The above, thats five decent length sentences; not a single one was hard to come up with and none of them took me more than a minute to think about and type. When I post this, those five sentences are going to come up as three lines of text, four if I'm lucky. However appearance is but one part of the minimum, another is so that you, the player, have a decent jumping off point for your character.



Remember, theres nothing wrong with seeking out help or idea's, even if its for how to make your post a bit longer or something.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Darkreever,

This saturday I'm going on holidays, until august 15th (if everything goes right), so I won't be posting until then. Hope you can keep my character alive until then! :wink:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I didnt see if the recruitment was closed or not so I wanted to ask if I can join?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

At this time recruitment is not closed, so by all means feel free to join up.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

When submitting a character please go by the following:

Name: Melak Xerdo

Age: 21

Gender: male

Appearence: Melak stands at about 5.9 ft tall, when he was younger he had long black hair but after joining the millitary he shortened so it wont interfere with his line of sight and so he wont be able to burn it. He got a burn mark on his arm for misusing a flamer but it doesnt effect his preformence because its pretty old. Melak is well built and have green eyes. He has a pair of anti heat glasses (like this[http://media.gamespy.com/columns/image/warhammer_grudge_10012004_1096666436.jpg]) which are painted in black, most of the time after action he is covered with ashes which give his skin a dark color.

Personality: Melak is pretty friendly and is not offended easily, when in a battle he is very serious but yet sees the enemies as equals. Although using a flamer he preffers subtle action and ambushes that will give him the edge in the fight. Melak is a "dirty player" and will use anything to gain the upper hand in a battle Also he likes explosives very much and if given he knows how to operate most of them.

Background: Melak was born on Bront, his father and mother like most of the citizens were farmers. Since he remembers himself he was helping his family with thier work, but when reaching the proper age he joined the millitry, he thougth that if he joined the millitry he will get more action in his life and as he predict he got action but more action then he asked for. After his first battle when he almost got killed he swore that he wont die in service and that he will come back to his family, settele down, find a wife, and start farming like all the rest of the people on Bront.

Equipment: flak armour, rations, infantryman’s uplifting primer

Weapons: combat knife, frag grenades, heavy flamer.

(hope its fine, didnt have a better idea, if more is needed just tell me where and ill add)
[I have no experience in playing as a guard so didnt know what to write ]


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks good to me, and with that the weapon option slots are now closed.

Feel free to post with the others, just all of you keep in mind that while you can go ahead and post before Nick does, Eli gets ultimate say in regards to who is working with who in checking rooms for survivors in this hab.


Also for everybody, remember the five sentence minimum; thats *minimum* not maximum. I would love nothing more than to see more than five decent length sentences from all of you, having to go through pages of large posts makes me a very happy person. Shows me and anyone else reading that your really trying and adding to the story. (Personally, copy and pasting part of a post by another member really doesn't count towards your own minimum. So writing eight sentences and pasting two statements from another poster is still just eight since you only wrote eight of the ten sentences.)


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Name: Felix Lanz

Age: 16

Gender: Male

Appearance: Felix stands at 6ft. with short cropped hair. Hailing from the polar region of Brontian, Felix's skin is darker than those of his fellow brontians. His arms are scarred and tattooed with his clan's design on them. His eyes are a deep green, like the swamp where he grew up in. A horseshoe scar hooks around his right cheek from an encounter with one of the dangerous creatures of the planet. 

Personality: Felix is young, impressionable, slightly naive but loyal and faithful soldier. He knows he must obey his orders like they were given from his clan leader. 

Equipment: Las cells, rations, infrantyman's uplifting primer, Flak Armor

Weapons: Lasgun and combat knife

Background: Felix Lanz was born of the Lanz clan of Brontia. Living deep within the swamps, Felix and his clan ekked out a living from the creatures of the swamp: hunting them, killing them, and selling goods they made out of them in the city. His father raised him as a hunter, taking him on many of the hunts for dangerous beasts that dwelled in the swamp. Once a year, a group of hunters from their clan would make the journey to the closest city, bearing all the goods they wished to trade with the "civilised" city dwellers. This just so happened to coinside with Felix's 16th birthday. Feeling him ready, Felix's father decided that he could join the caravan going towards the city. The way through the swamp was an extremely dangerous one, and were it not for the guide markers Felix's forebearers had put up, he knew they too would be lost and soon hunted by the very creatures they were about to sell. As they made their way through the partially overgrown paths, a sense of foreboding creapt up Felix's spine. Seeing the other hunters tense up and form around one another in a defensive circle, Felix joined next to his father as he took out an object from his sack and handed it to him. It was a lasgun, albiet a worn and old lasgun. Just as his father finished giving him a quick explanation of how to shoot and reload it, Felix heard a rustling in a bush and turned in time to see 5 of the feral beasts of the swamp come storming at him. Hefting the lasgun to his chin, Felix squeezed the trigger, knocking up the dirt next to one the monsters. Muttering a prayer to the Emperor, Felix aimed down the sights and fired off another blast that took the beast in its right eye. Too close now to shoot anymore, Felix dropped the lasgun and pulled out his longknife and disembowled another of the animals that thought to make a meal out of him. Turning to see how the other hunters faired, Felix was happy to see they had already dealt with their foes and were already ready for another attack. Fortunetly, the attack seemed to have convinced the beasts they were not easy enough prey and let them be. It took 3 more days for them to reach the edge of the nearest Imperial city, and the sight of it took Felix's breath away. Never before had he seen so many humans together. Staying with his father, Felix and the group entered the city proper. Sights and sounds Felix had never heard before assailed him and he wondered through the city as his father and the others went to trade with a merchant. As Felix made his way through the city, he came upon a recruiter who asked him to join with the reinforcements heading to replenish the 17th Longknives. A world Felix thought impossible to reach now called to him. Felix made his way back to his father and discussed it with him. Telling him he was finally a man and could do what he wished, Felix's father gave him his blessing and a final farewell. Felix quickly went back to the recruiter and his new life in the Guard


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

All of it looks good, just in the background have him join the guard at sixteen rather than eighteen. Seeing as he would still have to go through training and then transit to the Arajo system, neither of which are instantaneous (and training would start on the planet itself.)


That aside, feel free to post in the action thread.



Whats the count at now, eight or nine characters?


----------



## dr_nick22 (May 12, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Whats the count at now, eight or nine characters?


10, I believe.

emporershand89 - Serpio Savales
bloodthrister - Tabitha Sendo
High_Seraph - Tine Cas
dr_nick22 - Eli Quint
Flerden - Jonas Tolner
Snowy - Alexious Fortis
darkblade - Cid Arcanius
Lord Ramo- Dean Colt
komanko - Melak Xerdo
Nightlord92 - Felix Lanz


----------



## dr_nick22 (May 12, 2010)

Also sorry guys, I'll post soon, it's just a bit of planning to do and I haven't had the time to sit down and think/write it out yet.


----------



## dr_nick22 (May 12, 2010)

I apologise for my taking so long to update - we're currently in the process of moving house, so I've been very busy, and will have limited access to the internet. I'll do my utmost to post within a day or two, but hopefully you understand the difficulty of the situation


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope you have room for one more...

Name: Solamon Glymyr

Age: 24

Gender: Male

Appearence: Solamon is a lithe and serpentine individual standing at six feet tall, slight in build yet what mass he does have is corded with tight disciplined muscle. His facial features are patrician, giving credit to the noble geno for which he was born. Solamons eyes are like rich gold, unsettling to look at for too long by his squadmates. His normally raven black hair is shorn to the scalp, kept this way ever since enlisting in the seventeenth Brontian Longknives regiment. While not on the battlefield he keeps his dress and kit meticulously clean, believing a clean appearance and uniform is a credit to the Emperor and Regiment. On the battlefeild however her turns into a wild serpent, wide eyed and silent as he picks his way through his enemies. He has taken to clipping a black cloth with his families serpentine crest embroidered in a dull golden threading onto his left shoulder flak plate. While only having been in battle once he has already taken a few trophies from the fallen, little trinkets of gold that he had recasted into likeness of the emperor which he wears around his neck.

Personality: Solamon is an aristocrat soldier, born into an influential and well respected Brontian trading family. The Glymyr family taking the name of an albino serpent that was legendary among Brontian myth for its ability to kill even the most hardy creatures with one fell drop of its venom. The Glymyrs children indeed derived from the evil serpent of myth, deceit and fratricide were common occurrence amongst the brothers of Solamons family. Being the youngest kept him out from under the gaze of his greedy older siblings. He had always felt disconnected to his family, the trade did not interest him. Instead he filled his days imagining what it would be like to stand amongst the legends depicted in the posters of the commons quarter or the picts showing imperial troops in glorious victories. He became hungry to be exactly like the men in the poster, sparkling examples of the Imperium of Mans military might. Solamon is a likable fellow amongst the 17th Brontian Longknives, always looking out for the younger squad members and quick with a witty word or quote from the Imperial Infantrymans Primer when someone says or does something in error. Officers and higher ups tend to take a liking to the young mans martial bearing, taking pride in his service to the emperor and imperium. He follows the letter of imperial decorum to the T, always willing and able to do anything needed to achieve victory.

Background: Solamon was born into the relative life of a noble Brontian, well as noble as one of an agri worlds top trading clans can have. Life was still hard even for those with the means for a better life. Brontia was a harsh planet. Yet Solamon was always found running off on huntring trips and outings with his father until he was sixteen. Then his father was murdered by poison via his oldest brother Nestor. With Nestor now controlling the families direction Solamon knew that Nestor was going to try and have him poisoned or assassinated out of sheer paranoia. The night immediately following his fathers funeral pyre Solamon slipped out and made his way to the first Imperial Guard Outpost and enlisted. He was placed in the 17th Brontian Longknives, soon after that indoctrination and training began. Many months had passed and the raw recruits soon turned into Imperial Guardsmen. Solamon quickly distinguished himself as a reliable marksman with his lasgun and a deadly opponent in close combat with the Glymyr families blade. Solamon even saw his first bit of fighting as reinforcements against a rebellious gathering of militia from the furthest of backwater communities. Killing six of the rebels himself during an ambush that soon turned into brutal melee combat. The events of the Thirteenth Black Crusade added fuel to the martial fire inside of Solamon. Once the orders for the 17th Brontian Longknives were to take back the Agripnaa sector from the most hated enemies of the imperium was met with much zeal from Solamon. The chance to really prove himself in combat was amiss and he was going to attain glory through the victory and the death of his foes or die trying.

Equipment: 

Las-cells - Standard Capacity Las-Rifle cells.

Flak Armor - Has multiple layers of different ablative and impact absorbent materials designed primarily to deflect or absorb the majority of the force from a shot or blow.

Rations - Standard Brontian Military foodstuffs.

The Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer - A small book supplied to an Imperial Guardsman on commencement of service. Each Guardsman is required to have it on or close to his person at all times; not being able to produce it on the demand of a senior officer is a disciplinary offence.

Weapons: 

Lasgun - M35 M-Galaxy standard configuration Lasgun, matte black finish with combat blade lug and standard iron sights.

Combat Knife - A long blade with a lower serrated edge, custom to the Glymyr family. Inscribed along the blade is Solamons Family motto "Kill as the Glymyr of legend. Cold. Fast. Hard." on the pommel is a small inscription of his families crest.

Frag Grenades - Four standard imperial fragmentation grenades.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

you should first hope that the game will start rolling again


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I've been waiting on Nick, and anyone else who has yet to post (I believe there are one or two others who have not), before putting up an update. However its been a while and not entirely fair to the rest of you to be kept waiting this long. (As all this can serve to do is take away from interest.)

Expect an update up sometime tomorrow.


Psyker, overall I like it with the exception of him being able to put off veteran members of the regiment. This is some green as grass newbie after all, and they are veterans who have seen gods know what and how many horrors. Also, every twelve inches is a foot, so five foot twelve inches..is six feet. Gotta say though, I like the Glymyr stuff a lot; very interesting to see. Your free to post with the rest or wait for the next update, up to you.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah I feel like an idiot with the five foot twelve inches thing. I've been suffering from insomnia these past few months and sometimes my brain does not function right.

Otherwise its been edited. The family crest cloth is allowed as an otherwise superfluous peice of his uniform?


----------



## dr_nick22 (May 12, 2010)

Really sorry guys, we've just moved house so i havent had the net since Friday night, and probably won't til the end of this week (I'm on a computer in a library atm.) Please go ahead and Darkreever can NPC Eli for a bit until I get back.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

just another question, how much time will you wait between updates if no one posts? I mean if not everyone posted when will you post a new update.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Generally I give members five to seven days, after that I mention something to them (via PM) or will give a 'mini' update for everyone else depending on who has not posted.

Sometimes that changes, like recently when things have resulted in emporershand not being around for a bit. (Might take me an extra day before I will update for everyone or PM people.)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lost a few people in these last couple of days, Nick is not going to be around for some time so Eli is becoming an NPC. In other words he'll fade into the background and the rest of us will pretend he no longer exists, until Nick returns of course (assuming he would still like to play as Eli.)

High-Seraph has had to pull out well, meaning that with the additional loss of emporershand for the next few weeks we are down to six players, of which only five have posted.


The only person not to have posted is Felix, played by Nightlord92, to whom I must apologize seeing as my update is speaking to a Delix and you are most assuredly Felix.


An update for this will be up tomorrow; though for anyone else this RP is still very much open to new players. The weapon options are full, but I have no problem with other people wishing to join up. (Actually it would make me rather happy, the more the merrier.)


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Darkreever you mind if I make the stab really really bad, I mean losing lots of blood, confusion...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah go for it, I just said Melak got stabbed and the woman willingly took the blade to the throat. If I don't tell you how bad the damage done to you is, then I am giving you some liberty to decide it yourself. (It also means I forgot to do that, so all the better for you.)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just as a note komanko, you did nothing wrong just wanted to say this, been stabbed twice in my life (though no body stab thankfully) and it does hurt to all hell; but external bleeding isn't so bad until after you remove the blade, or whatever stabbed you.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

ye I thought about that, and relized it while writing but I didnt want bother changing it but if needed ill alter the post


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

sorry for double post but WHERE THE FUCK are all the other players who were supposed to post...


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

The last person to post usually post about one week after the update, so give us (or me, not sure if any one else have yet to post) some time.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry about the lateness of the post, it was meant to be up yesterday but for some reason never did go up.


As always, for anyone interested this RP is still open for new players; though again for those playing remember that all of your posts are to be a minimum of five sentences. I don't want to see you write something good or half decent and then post again and its a single line or two. Thats a recipe for bad things happening to your characters or the group as a whole.


Otherwise loving the way things are going, lets keep it up; though for some of you maybe when I say there are x number of people/enemies/creatures/objects you should stick with that. Usually I'll tell you if there are more, or its for me to decide, or you can always PM me with questions regarding stuff. Hey you never know, maybe I'll give you information or the green light on something you'd otherwise get some shit for for not asking and just doing.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

To answer your question Komanko, in this RP I require a minimum of five decent length sentences per action thread post. It brings me no end of joy to see people posting more than the bare minimum in character. Sometimes, though, all people are able to do is put out that little bit (I'm referring to the minimum) at the time and thats alright. In the end this is a story, you want a body and some substance to your story or else you've wasted your time and possibly your money.


Now that bit at the top of the post, thats four sentences more or less of what I'm looking for. (They might be a bit on the longer side but you get the idea.) With the Arajo RP, I want to push beyond the absolute minimum, the bottom line we have set for all RP's. I want to do this because I know that people who are truly dedicated are capable of it, and those who just want to show off how awesome or badass they can be will find themselves struggling. More often than not, those same people will not seek out help, and continue to struggle or even get in trouble, eventually lose interest, and leave; its sad but happens. Some of you PM me after pretty much every update to spin idea's my way, get some more information, or maybe a bit of clarity; those are the people who tend to go the farthest, will last the longest, can have the most fun, and get away with the most. (Not playing favorites or anything, but if you go wading into a horde of thirty zombies with a shotgun in each hand and expect to best them single-handedly without saying anything to me, I'm less inclined to go with that rather than had you spun the idea to me via PM first and maybe gotten some input.)


See that one? Thats definitely more than five; as for your post, yeah definitely good.


By the way, I encourage people to speak and work with each other for their posts. For those of you pinned down behind the hauler, maybe two or all three of you can come up with something together and implement it?


Not saying you have to, but it can often look cooler than every man for himself unless otherwise prompted by the GM. Plus, you already know that some things lead to bad reactions, well others like that can lead to good one's. Who knows, maybe three players collaborating to make a 3-6 part post (1-2 from each person) thats essentially a suicide run ends up with them coming out on top whereas if they did it alone that'd be the end of them? No promises that it gets to happen all the time, but there are punishments for certain things, I see no reason for there not to be rewards for others.



Now personally, when looking over this post, the large paragraph draws my attention much better than the smaller ones. That is generally the reason behind the post minimums. I'm willing to bet when others look at this post, that big paragraph and the single line following it are the ones that draw the most attention. Now between the two the small one is a single line, its uninteresting and there is very little 'meat on the bone.'


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

ok, good 

Thanks for the clarification and info, by the way I would have PMed you but i just dont wannt bother you


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Bother me? Please thats not gonna happen. If I get a PM and can't be bothered to read it at that moment I'll come back to it later; theres never a bad time and its never a bother.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Since Emporershand is back, probably be nice for you to have something to do in the update wouldn't it.

Will have something edited in for you by tonight, possibly late tonight; but you will most definitely have something to work with by tomorrow.

As I said before Emporershand, edited Serpio into the most recent update.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Just asking, is this RP dead  Because no one posts here except me, you( Arkreever) and 3 more people.

P.S asking because i see how fast your other RP goes on.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah looks like we lost a fair number of people at this time. I am in the process of PMing the remaining players who have yet to post to see whats up with them. For the most part, expect an update from before Sunday is out.

Otherwise, as some GM's have opted to do, this RP is still open to players for people interested.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry guys I've been royally fucked these past few days with work and all. Expect an Update from me very soon.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Right, so this would be an interest check for those of you who are still in, and have not silently buggered off or run into some sort of trouble.

Otherwise, expect an update in the next day or so.


And for those interested, well this RP is most certainly not closed; so if you wanna join then either toss me a PM or throw a character sheet up.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Im here as always, not leaving a job undone. 

Edit: Dont get me wrong, I dont treat this RP as a job... I do have fun ^^


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

You can count me in.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I am still very interested.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I am still interested


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, i'll post soon if I havn't posted yet, idk if this was still going on


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, heres the prelim, have a look over it, let me know if and what needs tweeking.


Name: Brice Jackson
　
Age: 19
　
Gender: Male
　
Appearence: Jackson is of average height for the men of Brontian with a light complexion. A wiry, lean young man with short dark brown tousled hair and tries to keep a clean shaven face at all times. His eyes are brown and as dark as his hair. He wears a small silver aquilla pendant on a thin chain around his neck at all times, tucked down under his clothes. He wears the standard fatigues and flak armour of the Brontian Longknives. Along with his main medpack on his back he has numerous other pouches around his waist carrying his ammuniton and smaller medical packs. His customary longknife being strapped to his boot.
　
Personality: As a corpsmen, Jackson keeps a positive attitude on the outside to help morale and stop the wounded panicking, trying to avert their attention with witty(he thinks) comments and ecouragment. On the inside however Jackson hates the thought of battle, knowing that death and injury follow go hand in hand with it, forcing him to have to deal with screaming and scared guardsman clinging onto life, or losing it as in so many cases. He is no coward, yet he still dreads the sound of gunfire and the resulting calls of 'Medic!' that will surely accompany them.
　
Background: The Jackson family had a long standing tradition of being doctors, that was the way of family life and growing up in their household. Do well in your studies, help the economy of the planet by farming through your younger years, while taking extra lessons from your parents in medicine before eventually dedicating your full time to becoming a doctor. Such was the way it went for generations. Brice however had other plans, while he still had an interest in medicine, he longed to be able to travel and to accomplish something, not just exist in the small city his family had always lived in. When he saw the recuitment posters and propaganda of the Imperial Guard he knew the path he had to take. His parents were far from happy with his decision and all but refused to speak to him. Before he left for the guard his sister entrusted him with her aquilla pendant which he wears to this day. Due to his knowledge of medicine he has recieved as a child he was channled into the medical corp and deployed as a corpsman to the 17th Brontian Longknives in a wave of reinforcements to the under-strength regiment.
　
Equipment: Las-cells, flak armour, rations, infantryman’s uplifting primer, one large medpack and several smaller kits.
Weapons: Lasgun and longknife


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Is it still alive, I would really like to get it going  I love feeling like a pathetic Imperial Guard who has no control what-so-ever of his life XD


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sadly no, far to many people have decided to bugger off without a word. I would have liked to go on, but this is something more for eight to twelve people and I think we are struggling to maintain four, if that.

To those of you who are still around, I thank you for that, but this RP is at its end due to player inactivity and lack of any true form of courtesy.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

sad indeed... Hope to see more cool RPs by you Arkreever.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww i was literally half way through my update. Hope you do another one at some point, would love to do an RP under yourself


----------

